# PANEL GOOD NEWS



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI PANEL FOR ADOPTION SAID YES IM IN TEARS THANKS GIRLS..
AND YOU KAREN FOR YOU LOVLEY SUPORT IN OUR HARD TIMES...XXX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

WOOHOOO !!! CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY         

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Molly & DH,

Well done & Congrats!!










Laine x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

WOOO HOO MOLLY, KNEW IT WOULD BE SO.

Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI girls what a day I'm OK now. i went out today when i got back home my mum put its A girl and its a boy pink and blue balloons out in the garden for me and a big spray of pink and white flowers in the garden. I've had a crazy day but a very good day with getting approved to BE A mummy.
take care girls...
hi Jan hello.. will ring you soon Jan after the honeymoon.. take care love m xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Molly & DH 

What a lovely thought your Mum did for you, balloons & flowers, that's really sweet!

Lets hope you don't have to long a wait for you to become a Mummy yourself, dream so come true!

Love

Superal

xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY & DH

Brilliant news. Hope you're not waiting too long for your new arrival!

Best wishes xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Molly

CONGRATULATIONS ! What wonderful news....what a lovely Mum you have too   Enjoy your hols and then xmas...its going to be a great one in your house !

Amanda


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations  

FAB NEWS

love suzie xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastic News Molly!

Loads of Love ... Belinda xxx


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Well done Molly   so please for you .  

Shelly


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great News Molly and DH   CONGRATULATIONS  

Have a great wedding day and hope you don't have to wait too long for a match.

Karen x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi ladies and girls and men. 
im back of my honeymoon from disneyland florida and what a time we had. it was lovley had a wicked time there . can not wait to go again in 2 years. hopefully with my new baby when we get it . we went swiming with dolphins come home back home to wait to get a phone call hope soon. 
we had a lovley wedding day and just been to order me new car for the baby a new 7 seet  Chrysler from my hubby to me. my first wife e ee pressie.
well thats me dinner for him everyday and ironing and washing shoping as wifess do.
hope you girls are all well any new news bout yet or new babys or children arived  take care eee xxx molly


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

CONGTAULATIONS TO YOU BOTH
































Natxxx


----------

